
Blockchain and Bitcoin Publicly Traded Stocks with Drastic Business Pivots - bitcointrading
http://bitcointradinglaw.com/roundup-blockchain-bitcoin-publicly-traded-stocks-drastic-business-pivots/
======
siruncledrew
I knew a startup that did something along these lines. Started out as a
healthtech startup, decided to have an ETH-based ICO to raise funds, then
paused and sat on their ETH reserves when the price went up while they "re-
evaluated" their startup. Businesses have found that living off hype leads to
easier riches than actually working on something.

It's like watching the South Park startup episode in real life.

~~~
bunyabunya
I am starting to realize that this is more common than I thought. How are they
doing now that some of the hype has died down?

~~~
siruncledrew
They are still not sure what to do. I think it also messed with the team
chemistry. Rather than 5 people working towards a common mission, it become 5
people thinking about cool projects they might like to spend their time on.
The cohesion seems weaker, and I wonder how that will impact things when they
have to come together on a product to deliver.

